# Webos Exhibition-Like Mode For Cm7 On Touchpad?



## mlc9 (Nov 18, 2011)

Something that webOS provides is Exhibition mode for the Touchpad, which allows for content (time, weather, etc) embedded in sort of a screensaver, while the tablet is asleep. I believe this is mostly used while docked in the Touchstone (but not necessary).

Is there anything like that that can be done within CM7 / Android? An app, setting, etc.? Either with or without being docked on a Touchstone


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

hmm.. was hoping someone had a response to this one.. I'm interested too


----------



## hpotter (Oct 20, 2011)

I use the following to replicate the photo frame exhibition mode from webos
1. antek app manager (free) - freeze the clock to disable it - optional
2. photo slides(free) - to display photos as in a slideshow (you can us any app you want)
3. settings profile lite(free) - added a rule ( condition = dock and action = start app photo slides.photo frame when condition met and kill app on condition exit)
as soon as I put on touchstone starts displaying photos and when I pick up the touchpad goes to home screen


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

hpotter said:


> I use the following to replicate the photo frame exhibition mode from webos
> 1. antek app manager (free) - freeze the clock to disable it - optional
> 2. photo slides(free) - to display photos as in a slideshow (you can us any app you want)
> 3. settings profile lite(free) - added a rule ( condition = dock and action = start app photo slides.photo frame when condition met and kill app on condition exit)
> as soon as I put on touchstone starts displaying photos and when I pick up the touchpad goes to home screen


perfect dude. I was using Dock No-Op to stop that ugly clock from showing up, now i can choose my own application like a screen saver. coooooooooool.


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

I just use my home screen display with a time and weather widget.


----------



## mlc9 (Nov 18, 2011)

It sounds like hpotter is using a cocktail of apps to achieve some of what I am looking for. Was hoping for a one stop solution, but.........

If using this method, can it pull pictures from Google/Picassa, or do the pics have to be internally on the Touchpad? Ideally, I'd like to have a clock and weather.

Aganar........if you are just using home screen and widget(s), I am going to assume there is a setting to not allow the TP to go to sleep? I have The Weather Channel widget going, and like that. Other Time/Weather widgets are a little picky about where they can be placed on the screen.


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

There is. I'm at work at the moment and my TP is not with me, but I seem to recall there is some setting (perhaps someone else can enlighten us) that says something to the effect of "Do not sleep if plugged-in." Presumably resting on a Touchstone should register the same way on the system.

I actually prefer the ability to manually turn the thing to sleep, though, as I find the amount of light it radiates when on to be troublesome. Manually pushing the power button to wake it up in the middle of the night and display time and weather is not a problem for me.


----------



## bruhaha (Aug 20, 2011)

hpotter said:


> I use the following to replicate the photo frame exhibition mode from webos
> 1. antek app manager (free) - freeze the clock to disable it - optional
> 2. photo slides(free) - to display photos as in a slideshow (you can us any app you want)
> 3. settings profile lite(free) - added a rule ( condition = dock and action = start app photo slides.photo frame when condition met and kill app on condition exit)
> as soon as I put on touchstone starts displaying photos and when I pick up the touchpad goes to home screen


You have no idea how long I've been looking for this. It's mind boggling to me that something like this doesn't exist by default, much less as a single app. Thanks for listing the apps used


----------



## vaishakhi (Jul 26, 2012)

This thread helped me get to a point where I could choose an application to be launched on the touchpad.
In case you are like me not looking for an alarm clock, Flixi looks like a great app. I was able to create a personalized exhibition mode for the touchpad in minutes.
Hopefully somebody else will find it helpful too.


----------

